# Zuleitung 4- oder 5-Adrig ???



## Suschi-S7 (30 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin in den Planungen für die Modernisierung einer Kistentransportanlage und stehe vor einem Problem:

Der "Mutterwagen" fährt die einzelnen Regalbahnen an. Auf dem "Mutterwagen" befindet sich ein Transportwagen. Die Zuleitung vom "Mutterwagen" ist als 5x4mm² ausgelegt (L1,L2,L3,N,PE).

Der Transportwagen mit Schaltschrank, wird aktuell über eine Zuleitung mit 
4x4mm² versorgt(L1,L2,L3,PE). Die Leitung wird auf einer Trommel bei der Fahrt auf- bzw abgerollt, je nach Fahrtrichtung. Die Zuleitung ist am Mutterwagen angeschlossen.

Meine Frage:  
Wenn ich den Schaltschrank erneuere, muss ich dann die Zuleitung mit 
5x4mm² (also N und PE seperat) auslegen oder darf ich 4x4mm² (PEN) weiterbenutzen?

Ich habe leider keinen Zugriff auf die entsprechenden VDE Vorschriften und weiß auch nicht wirklich wo ich was zu diesem Thema finde.
Wäre schön, wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

Danke, 

Sascha


----------



## Matthias1958 (30 April 2009)

Ich hab die VDE dazu auch nicht grad im Kopf.
Würde aber generell 5 x 4 mm² verlegen.
Aber eben kontrollieren ob Du nach den gültigen Spielregeln mit 4 mm² auskommst.


----------



## dtsclipper (30 April 2009)

Ich meine irgendwas zu wissen das PEN in Zuleitungen erst ab 16mm2 genommen werden darf, darunter getrennt, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
In Dubio machs wie Matthias1958 beschrieben hat, nimm 5x.

dtsclipper


----------



## Matthias1958 (30 April 2009)

Wegen den Querschnitten würd ich mich mal schlau machen.
Wenn ich das richtig hab dann darfste 4 mm.² nur noch mit 25A belasten


----------



## Woldo (30 April 2009)

Habe dunkel in Erinnerung das TN-C-Netze nur bei Kabelquerschnitten über 6qmm, als 10qmm aufgebaut werden dürfen.

Das Zusammenführen des N und PE für die Zuleitung des Transportwagens ist IMHO ebenfalls nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (30 April 2009)

Matthias1958 schrieb:


> Wegen den Querschnitten würd ich mich mal schlau machen.
> Wenn ich das richtig hab dann darfste 4 mm.² nur noch mit 25A belasten



Hi Matthias, die 25A kann ich einhalten.



Das Problem ist, wenn ich die ZUleitung wechseln muss, brauche ich eine neue Trommel sammt Kupplung. In der alten Trommel kann man leider keinen 
5ten Schleifring nachrüsten.


----------



## Homer79 (30 April 2009)

guckst du beispielsweise hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEN-Leiter

...is auch so 



> Wenn ich das richtig hab dann darfste 4 mm.² nur noch mit 25A belasten



...und vorher mit 50 oder 80A 

kommt ja auch ebend auf die Randbedingungen an...kann auch sein nur mit 16A...


----------



## Suschi-S7 (30 April 2009)

noch als Eränzung dazu..... das habe ich völlig vergessen:

Im Schaltschrank ist ein 2-Phasen Steuertrafo von 400V auf 230V. Aufgrund der Abschaltbedingungen muss ich den Steuertrafo ja sekundärseitig Erden.

Habe ich dann immer noch eine Synchrone Netzbelastung? Weil nur in diesem Fall darf ich doch auf den N-Leiter verzichten.


----------



## cth (30 April 2009)

Hallo Sushi,

1. brauchst Du überhaupt den N-Leiter? Wofür?

2. wenn ja, dann auf 5 Leiter Netz wechseln oder Querschnitt der Zuleitung vergrößern.

TNC- Netz erst ab dem Querschnitt von 10mm² zugelassen da der PEN Leiter mind.
10mm² sein muss gemäß DIN VDE 0100-540 P.543.4.1 / DIN VDE 0100-400 P.411.4

Gruß
Christian

Nachtrag
PS:
Da Du einen Steuertrafo einsetzt und kein weiterer Verbraucher den N-Leiter benötigt, kannst Du
denn Wagen mit einer 4 Adrigen Zuleitung betreiben.
Es ist richtig das der Steuertrafo sekundärseitig geerdet werden muß, sonst must Du eine Isolationsüberwachung einbauen.

Schönes Wochenende
Christian


----------



## Suschi-S7 (30 April 2009)

Hallo Christian, 

Ich habe mir die Unterlagen noch einmal angesehen. Es ist dort ein Bremse an einem Motor verbaut die mit 230V betrieben wird. Die 230V werden vor dem Steuertrafo abgegriffen und der "N" wird auf den PE gezogen.

Das heißt so oder so habe ich da ein Problem. Wenn ich also die 4er leitung behalten will muss ich die Bremse auf 400V umklemmen und den Querschnitt auf 10mm^2 erhöhen.

Na mein Chef wird sich freuen.....


----------



## cth (30 April 2009)

Suschi-S7 schrieb:


> Das heißt so oder so habe ich da ein Problem. Wenn ich also die 4er leitung behalten will muss ich die Bremse auf 400V umklemmen und den Querschnitt auf 10mm^2 erhöhen.
> 
> Na mein Chef wird sich freuen.....


 
Hallo Sushi,

wenn Du die Bremse auf 400V betreiben kannst, dann brauchst Du kein 10mm², evtl. andere Möglichkeit die Bremse anzusteuern (mit der Hilfsspannung 230V und Schützkontakt) 
oder evtl. auszutauschen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Sockenralf (30 April 2009)

Hallo,

warum die Bremse nicht mit dem anderen Bein auch auf den Trafo klemmen?

Oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden? 



MfG


----------



## bike (30 April 2009)

Ich denke es ist einfacher wenn du den Spartarfo gegen einen 3 Phasen Trafo tauscht.
Dann hast du Portentialtrennung und auch für den Kunden eine symetrische Belastung. Dadurch umgehst du das Problem mit dem N-Leiter und sparst für den Kunden am Verbrauch, denn wenn asymetrisch belastet wird, kostet das ggF echt Geld

bike


----------



## jabba (30 April 2009)

@bike Ein Spartrafo ist kein Steuertrafo !

Wenn die Leistung vom Steuertrafo reicht kann man doch die Bremse an den Steuertrafo hängen.
Und wenn nicht gehen sollte wäre ein Steuertrafo für die Bremse billiger als zu Zuleitung zu tauschen.


----------



## Daniel B (30 April 2009)

Hallo ,

wenn du den PEN Leiter einmal aufgetrennt hast ,darfst du ihn nicht mehr als PEN Leiter zusammenführen um den einen Draht zu spren.
Denkbar wäre aber ein 400 V auf 230 V Netzteil in dem du dein Neutralleiter selber machst um deine Bremse anzusteuern , sollte nichts dagegensprechen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## bike (1 Mai 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> @bike Ein Spartrafo ist kein Steuertrafo !



Das weiss ich, habe das irgendwann einmal gelernt in der Lehre und im Studium.
Aber ich kann einen Spartrafo gegen einen Trafo doch tauschen, denke ich mal.

Denn wie  Daniel B geschrieben hat, wenn einmal aus einem 4 Leiter ein 5 Leiter Netz gemacht wurde, darf es nicht mehr zu einem 4 Leiternetz zusammengefasst werden. 

bike


----------



## 8051 (1 Mai 2009)

*PEN und feuergefährderter Bereich*

Nur so mal mit reingeschmissen PEN ist im feuergefährdeten Bereich verboten fals die Anlage in so einen Bereich betrieben werden sollte.

MfG 
8051


----------



## MSB (1 Mai 2009)

@Bike
Egal was du von einem Spartrafo hältst und auch zu halten ist,
kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wo hier auch nur der winzigste Hinweis auf einen derartigen Trafo stehen soll.

So wie ich die Sache momentan interpretiere, ist der Wechsel auf ein 5x4 unnötig,
da für überhaupt gar nichts hier zwingend ein N benötigt wird.

Die Bremse sollte der vorhandene Steuertrafo doch noch problemlos schaffen,
und notfalls diesen halt eine Stufe größer Dimensionieren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 Mai 2009)

Hallo Sacha..

als erstes stellt sich die Frage (hoffe ich habs nirgendwo überlesen) was für Verbraucher sind denn auf dem "Mutterwagen", der über die Trommel versorgt wird?? Wenn es sich nur um Drehstromverbraucher handelt reicht ein 4x4mm². Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie deine Bremse funktioniert, aber im normalfall löst sich die Bremse, wenn Spannung anliegt. Somit könntest du auf eine weniger elegante Art natürlich einfach eine Phase der Wicklung abgreifen und den N der Bremse mit dem PE des Motors verbinden.. ist aber nicht so elegant.
Ein 5x4mm² ist da natürlich besser. Auch wenn es um vagabundierende Ströme geht und natürlich um EMV (ist in der Anlage ein FU vorhanden??).
Des weiteren wird beschrieben, das die Zuleitung zum Schaltschrank ebenfalls ein 4x4mm² ist. Was ist mit Selektivität?? Wie ist der Schaltschrank abgesichert und wie ist die Trommel abgesichtert??
Warum soll denn die Bremse auf 400V umgebaut werden und dann die Zuleitung 10mm² erhöht werden?? Die meisten Bremsen, die ich kenne kann man nicht mal eben umbauen... die fangen dann meist an zu rauchen .
Bei einem kleinen 2 Phasen Steuertrafo kann man die Unsymetrie ausser acht lassen. Weiß nicht, wie groß der Steuertrafo ist, aber so wie sich die Anlage anhört, würde ich so zwischen 300 und 500 VA tippen. Bei solchen größen (und auch mehr) kann man sie außer aucht lassen. Es ist meist eh nicht möglich, eine Anlage absolut Symetrisch aufzubauen.. Mess mal die Verteilungen in deinem Betrieb nach, und sag mit wie Symetrisch die alle sind... 

gruß


----------



## cth (1 Mai 2009)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo Sacha..
> 
> als erstes stellt sich die Frage (hoffe ich habs nirgendwo überlesen) was für Verbraucher sind denn auf dem "Mutterwagen", der über die Trommel versorgt wird?? Wenn es sich nur um Drehstromverbraucher handelt reicht ein 4x4mm². Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie deine Bremse funktioniert, aber im normalfall löst sich die Bremse, wenn Spannung anliegt. Somit könntest du auf eine weniger elegante Art natürlich einfach eine Phase der Wicklung abgreifen und den N der Bremse mit dem PE des Motors verbinden.. ist aber nicht so elegant.
> gruß


 
Hallo MeisterLampe81,

genau das mit dem N auf den PE legen ist bei 4mm² nicht erlaubt.
Mindestquerschnitt PEN => 10mm², siehe VDE.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (1 Mai 2009)

hallo christian..



> genau das mit dem N auf den PE legen ist bei 4mm² nicht erlaubt.
> Mindestquerschnitt PEN => 10mm², siehe VDE.



...deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben, das es nicht so elegant ist..

...aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht mit dem PEN. Wenn die ganze Zuleitung zur Anlage aber in 4x4mm² ausgelegt ist und man nun die Zuleitung behalten will (was natürlich nicht richtig wäre), spielt es keine rolle, ob man den PE schon am Motor mit dem Neutralleiterstrom beaufschlagt oder erst im Schaltschrank..

gruß


----------



## cth (1 Mai 2009)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> ...aber du hast natürlich vollkommen recht mit dem PEN. Wenn die ganze Zuleitung zur Anlage aber in 4x4mm² ausgelegt ist und man nun die Zuleitung behalten will (was natürlich nicht richtig wäre), spielt es keine rolle, ob man den PE schon am Motor mit dem Neutralleiterstrom beaufschlagt oder erst im Schaltschrank..
> 
> gruß


 
Du machst es Dir aber einfach, mal eben den N mit dem PE verbinden, "ist nicht so elegant", sondern verboten.

Wenn er die Zuleitung behalten will, kann er doch die Bremse über den Steuertrafo ansteuern, oder wo soll das Problem sein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Piter (1 Mai 2009)

Hallo
Schau mal genau auf die Bremse in der Regel sind Bremsen ca 200V DC
meist ist ein Gleichrichter eingebaut diese gibt es mit 230V oder 380V AC
Eingangspannung . Es kann Durchaus sein das du nur den Gleichrichter
Tauschen mußt


----------



## MSB (1 Mai 2009)

Vagabundierende Ströme und EMV, schön und gut, aber wie sollte mir der N (den ich imho nicht benötige) bei deren Vermeidung helfen?
Genau so der Steuertrafo, sicher ist der gewissermaßen eine unsymetrische Last,
aber auch hier wieder, was sollte der N daran ändern ... wenn dieser ab der Einspeiseklemme sowieso in der Luft hängt ...

Da es sich hier (Einspeisung 25A) offensichtlich um einen relativ kleinen Motor handeln muss,
wäre bei Betrieb mit Klappertechnik und entsprechenden Motor (230/400V) noch eine
Option die Bremse an einer Phase und den Sternpunkt des Motors anzuschließen.
Funktioniert im Regelfall problemlos ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen..

@cth: Du hast vollkommen recht. Das ist absolut verboten. Es gibt aber noch genug Elektriker, die das in bestehenden Anlagen so praktizieren. "Klassische Nullung" ist auch absolut verboten, wird aber im Altbau bei "flickarbeiten" noch angewendet. Aber du hast natürlich recht.. wenn man eine Anlage neu macht, sollte man es schon vernünftig machen..

@MSB: Wie dir der N hilft, vagabundierende Ströme und EMV Störungen zu vermeiden, folge diesem link.. ist ganz kurz und übersichtlich erklärt.. http://ihensel-electric.de/wDeutsch/service/der_elektro_tipp/etipps/2008_1_elektrotipp.pdf . Ich komme as einem sehr alten Betrieb, den wir momentan sehr aufwändig und schritt für schritt erneuern. Wir planen z.B. neue Verteilungen seit einiger Zeit nur noch als TN-S. Durch das noch zum größten Teil bestehende TN-C Netz haben wir bis zu 32A (!) auf Wasserrohren und Stahlträgern. Dementsprechend rostet auch die ganze Firma vor sich hin.. .
Das ganze Ding mit einer Schützsteuerung und eventuell einer LOGO zu realisieren würde ich persönlich gut finden. Aber das muß der Erbauer entscheiden...


----------



## MSB (2 Mai 2009)

@Meister

Es geht hier aber NICHT um irgend eine Unterverteilung, sondern um die Zuleitung eines Schaltschranks,
für die der N nicht die geringste funktionelle Bedeutung hat ... auf deutsch sowieso nur in der Luft hängen würde ...

Da der PE in dem Fall ein PE ist, und nichts anderes ... das der natürlich auch an EMV-Filtern angeschlossen ist,
ist natürlich was anderes, aber auch das ist nicht so ohne weiteres zu verhindern,
und durch einen N schon gar nicht ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## McMeta (2 Mai 2009)

wenn der motor im stern geschaltet ist kannst du ja auch einfach die bremse zwischen einer phase und dem sternpunkt abnehmen, falls er auch nicht frequenzumformer gesteuert ist


----------



## Suschi-S7 (4 Mai 2009)

Erstmal danke an alle die geantworted haben. Ich werde nun folgendermaßen verfahren:
Die Zuleitung wird als 5x4mm ausgelegt, damit ich auf jedenfall sicher bin. Es hat sich die Möglichkeit ergeben, die Trommel selber neu zu bauen.


----------



## Tobi P. (24 Mai 2009)

Moin,

nur mal so als kleine Ergänzung: PEN unter 10mm² ist die eine verbotene Sache - aber es ist auch generell unzulässig den PEN in flexiblen, nicht fest verlegten Leitungen zu führen, eben aufgrund der Bruchgefahr. Und eine Leitung die auf einer Haspel auf - u. abgewickelt wird würde ich definitiv als nicht festverlegt ansehen *vde*


Gruß Tobi


----------



## TommyG (26 Mai 2009)

ok,

aber so weit ich ihn verstehe, läuft alles auf dem Wagen mit 3 Phasen, ausser die Steuerung und die Bremse. Die 230AC holt er sich vom Steuertrafo, der ja mit einem Bein auf dem PE liegt, also auch autark ist.

Wo würde der N verwendet? wenn man 'gar nicht' sagen kann, dass ist imho der Wagen ein autarkes Sytem was mit 3x400V+ PE eingespeist wird, also NICHT im TN-C oder TN-S.

Daher würde in meinen Augen nichts gegen 4x4mm² sprechen.

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2009)

ich begreife das auch nicht....

jabba, cht und co haben doch die perfekte lösung merfach beschrieben!

lass den kram komplett auf 4x und bau einen 3pahsigen steuertrafo ein der dir 230V steuerspannung liefert!

heuzutage hat so gut wie kein mensch mehr einen "N" im schaltschrank, sogar programiersteckdosen und schrankbeleuchtung hängt der fähige e-konstrukteur auf die 230V steuerspannung!

in den meisten fälle schreibt die vde auch ganz eindeutig einen steuertrafo vor! zb. wenn es sich um 230V betätigte schützspulen handelt...

mach einen dreiphasigen tafo da rein und gut!
dein netz ist schön symetrisch!


vermutlich reden hier einige etwas an einander vorbei:
Ja der steuertrafo wird dann mit PE verbunden, aber sekundärseitig!
das ist das selbe prinzip wie beim 24V netzgerät, du drfst darauf auch gern verzichten, dann muss aber für jeden steuertrafo eine isolationsüberwachung eingebaut werden...


----------

